

Microsoft could rule the web – and here is why - greenmanmax
http://www.extremeprogrammer.de/microsoft-could-rule-the-web/

======
drKarl
I think this article is extremely wrong.

First of all, I don't agree with the numbers of IE being used by 40% of users
<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

Secondly, Microsoft has its own ad center and obviously is not interested in
ads being blocked.

Finally, it's impossible to avoid blocking of ads on ANY browser because it's
done on client side. Even without an ad-blocking extension you can always look
up the code and hide the div containing the ad, and automate it through the
javascript console.

On the side I wonder what 800 Mrd means. I he means it's 800 Millions. The
site is from Germany (.de), so if it were 800.000.000.000 in USA it would be
800 billion and in Europe 800.000 Million or 800 Milliard, but Facebook has
800 Million users, not 800 Billion/Milliard, because total population on the
planet is 7 Billion/Milliard.

------
girishmony
A built-in adblocker, alone doesn't ensure the top spot among browsers. If
that is the case then Chrome should not have reached this place in browser
market. Yeah Chrome too have an adblocker. But Chrome started to gain market
share, before even getting an adblocker!

